# Which leather color do you prefer for collars?



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I want to order Bianca a new collar but I can't decide which color to get!
Which color do you prefer or do you think would look better on her?

This is the collar I'm getting. It comes in brown and black. They also have tan but I don't like that one much...










You can see more photos of this company's leather collars in the two colors here:
http://pacocollars.com/gallery/ 


Here's a photo of Bianca:


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

I always look at gallery examples of different collar colors on dogs that are the same color as mine so i can get an idea as to what it will look like.

Personally I went with brown for your dog.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i don't like collars to stand out too much. my black gsd has a black rolled leather collar. tilden is "red" which is really closer to the tan leather collars, so thats what he got. their leashes match as well.

that said... i voted for black, since you didnt like the tan. the brown (at least in the above photo) looks red to me.

i reeeeeally like the collar thats on the dobie mid way down the page.


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

The brown you showed more like red I think. I like it, black is cool but as for me, Red looks pretty chic.!!! I vote for RED


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodderi don't like collars to stand out too much. my black gsd has a black rolled leather collar. tilden is "red" which is really closer to the tan leather collars, so thats what he got. their leashes match as well.
> 
> that said... i voted for black, since you didnt like the tan. the brown (at least in the above photo) looks red to me.
> 
> i reeeeeally like the collar thats on the dobie mid way down the page.


lol I am a collar freak...my dogs' collar collection would probably have you rolling your eyes!


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

I voted for black too. They have beautiful collars on that site. I would wear some of them!


----------



## Quirinus (Dec 13, 2008)

I think she will look great in both colors - I did vote for black (I am getting a black leather color for my boy lols) but while I did vote for black the down side of black sometimes is that the black can fade - I think the brown color will "age" better but I love black leather in general lols.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Okay I voted for brown, but I am usually one that likes the collar subdued a bit. I sure do like thaose collars, I think I will check them out.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I really like the Isaboo in the large dog category. It would like nice on Kayos. 

I saw a GSD wearing the brown color collar on the site, looked good on the dog.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

If the color fades, you can always retouch it with a spot of leather dye. For that matter, you can get a light colored collar & dye it a deeper color. I'm thinking if the tan is a light tan it could pick up something like a good deep purple pretty nicely.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Morgan and Bianca have similar coloring and since Morgan looks icky in black leather but classy in brown, I went with Brown (although it looks red to me too).


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I've found that brown leather often doesn't photograph like what it is in person. So you can get something that doesn't look ANYTHING like what you expected. Black, however, is almost certainly black.

Since you like both, since you don't like tan, and since you're ordering this online (and not buying it in a store), I think black is your safest bet. I also think that black collars just about are always classy.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: KathyWI really like the Isaboo in the large dog category. It would like nice on Kayos.


The Isaboo was actually the collar I was thinking of getting her at first... I finally decided to get the Sybyl Lilly collar instead though because I like how it has a bit of a Celtic look to it.

That place is my favorite collar company. They are pricey but they last forever, they're all made by hand and customized to your dog. I had one for my terrier Pooch from them which was actually a cat collar. He looked best in thin collars, I usually got him rolled leather but I wanted something more interesting so I ordered one of their cat collars ("The Wimpy" in black) and asked them to make it non-breakaway. It looked great on him. I wanted to get one for my Golden but I couldn't afford it at the time... I got a small gift certificate for their store so I can finally get Bianca a collar from there.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

A few more photos for comparison. I should've posted these in the original post, oops!!
These are mostly the brown color, I can't find anymore of that style in black... If you go to the photo gallery link I put in the first message, you can see some of their other collar styles in black though. I asked if they had more photos of it in black, if they send me any I'll post them.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

That really is a pretty collar. Bianca will look lovely in it.


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

That is a beautiful collar! I thought the brown was red at first, too. I went with the black simply because I thought it would look better on her.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

I would go for a matching bracelet as well


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Here's one more photo they sent:


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I like the brown one.









Cody wears a rolled leather brown collar and it looks wonderful on him while Isa wears the black one, between the two I like the brown one. Akbar's collar is also brown.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

so which did you order?

I never noticed this when it was "new" but decided to vote anyway - Brown, hands down: brown leather looks _alive_ unlike black which is usually a flat color; brown (in a quality leather product not the weird cheap stuff that comes out of India & is now the standard lower priced leather) has nuances in the tone that gives it a 'real' quality to it - look at anything that is naturally black & you'll see variation in tone & lustre, this is lacking in dyed leather products.

I love the way brown leather ages, some of the dyes take on a deep purple (eggplant) hue, others just get deeper & darker.

Black stays black.

I didn't see any information on the site regarding maintenance of the leather, a collar may keep well with just the oil from the dog's coat, for leashes I'd definitely pick up a specially made care product from a tack shop


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

We do need pictures of Bianca wearing the collar. ........


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I ended up going with the brown. I thought it over for quite a while and read through all the replies here, and tried some collars on Bianca at a pet store, but finally I decided that the black looked a little too harsh/tough for her personality. If/when I get a male GSD I might go with the black version.
I asked them about the color of the brown since it does look red in the photos and they said it varies depending on the piece of leather used but since they custom make each collar, I could specify what I preferred. So, I asked them to use a more reddish brown.

I will definitely post photos when it gets here, but it will probably be a while, I just ordered and their turn-around time is several weeks since they hand make all their collars.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

We will be waiting....... Can't wait to see it on her.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

I think those are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

Those are beautiful collars. I love how they are handmade. Looks like quality work. Let us know what you think of it when your order finally arrives.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Looks like maybe I spoke too soon. I just got a shipping notice for the collar in my email. So I might have it sooner than I thought!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Alright!!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

The collar came today! 









I wasn't expecting it for a while because the UPS tracking info only said it had left California! It is really beautiful. The color is a deep sort of liver shade, reddish brown and the customizations I asked for really worked out.

Here is a photo of the collar, it looks a little odd here because of the top layer being attached curved to fit a dog's neck:










The customizations I asked for which are different than the 'stock collar are:
- Narrow down to 1" at the ends
-A 1" D-ring at the center instead of 1 1/4", which means the top layer narrows to 1" in the center to accomodate that (I think that part looks really good with the narrowing)


I made a new post in the Pictures forum with photos of her wearing the collar, here's the link:
* http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1333835&page=1#Post1333835 
*

I'm thinking of getting Bianca this tag to match her new collar:


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

It's beautiful


----------

